# Help with ( reply )



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What program are you using for E-mail?


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Out look express 6


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Fixing Reply*

Hello Geeks
Well I was able to fix my problem while in outlook ex. I went to tools, then accounts, then mail tab deleted the wrong address and added my real address closed and yaaaa!
Thanks
Deck Hand:thumbup:


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

geeks? thats not nice.


----------

